# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Χαλια βιβλία

## cdeleted29517

Ποια είναι τα βιβλία που δεν σας άρεσαν, βιβλία που σας κούρασαν, βιβλία που τα παρατήσατε , βιβλία βαρετά, βιβλία που δεν πήρατε τίποτα σαν άνθρωποι ?

----------


## Macgyver

Τα μυθιστορηματα , δεν τα μπορω με τιποτα , πλην Ντοστογιεφσκι, που εχουν καποιο ηθικο διδαγμα ......οπως και Λ. Τολστοι ....παντα διαβαζω πραγματειες και δοκιμια .....

και τα Αρλεκιν ....... :p

ειναι και κατι βιβλια αυτοβοηθειας , που διαβαζα νεωτερος , χαλι μαυρο , λεγαν τα αυτονοητα ........οπως του P.Jagot .....

----------


## elis

Καλά τα βιβλία αλλά σαν τα περιοδικά δεν έχει

----------

